# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Using .xap file in xaml

## usamaalam

Hello everybody,

I'm new to Silverlight, I have started a VS 2008 Silverlight application and I need to add a third party silverlight control in my Mainpage.xaml file.  Would you please let me know the way I can do this?

This is the control that I need to use.

http://www.mydotnetplayground.nl/menu/default.aspx

Thanks.

----------


## MattP

Try adding .zip to the .xap file and open it up.  You should be able to see the dll and manifest that they're using.

----------


## RobDog888

If the third party has obfusicated the xap file then you may not be able to see/use much.

----------

